# Training Compromise



## LoneRider (Sep 3, 2009)

As some know I'm entering the US Army later this month after my hitch with the US Navy expires. I'm interested in taking up BJJ and know the Army Combatives program is largely BJJ based.

I can't seem to find any BJJ gyms that aren't over an hour's drive from either of my future posts (Fort Irwin, CA or Fort Polk, LA). I was thinking doing my grappling training informally at my unit or on the post gym during the week and training at an actual Gracie Barra or similar BJJ school during the weekends. I wonder if this is a good training compromise based on my present situation...


----------



## kungfu penguin (Sep 3, 2009)

you do what u have to do  until your situation changes  2 days a week is plenty of bjj to learn, pract, meditate on, etc...  thanks for your service to our country


----------



## lklawson (Sep 4, 2009)

Might also check around at the Judo dojos.  Some will have a greater newaza (ground grappling) emphasis than others, offer specialty classes just on newaza, or host BJJ sessions formally or informally.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the Judo idea, but don't give up on the idea of training BJJ until you actually get to the location and can see for yourself what is in the area.  BJJ/MMA schools are growing quickly, and many existing MA schools are adding groundfighting programs of some sort to their current offerings.  The MA school within walking distance of me does not list GJJ training on their website nor do they advertise, but they have a sign displayed prominently in their window announcing their Gracie affiliation. 

You might be pleasantly surprised when you get to wherever it is Uncle Sam says you are going.


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 4, 2009)

A lot of Army Combatives is BJJ based anyway so if I can train with fellow soldiers and combatives types during the week and when I visit bigger SoCal cities (knock on wood I get FT Irwin) I can train at a Gracie Barra or other BJJ affiliate during the weekends to refine what training rolling with fellow soldiers and combatives types on post does during the week. 

I wonder if that would mean there might be some rough edges to my technique because of that.


----------



## patfromlogan (Sep 4, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> As some know I'm entering the US Army later this month after my hitch with the US Navy expires. I'm interested in taking up BJJ and know the Army Combatives program is largely BJJ based.


There will be an active Combatives program at your new base?  Here in Logan Utah the Utah State U ROTC forbids any Combatives type program (IMHO the CO is a dope) but some of the officers and enlisted men are ranked and work out on their own.  I would imagine that there will be some people who'd train off hours with you.  In my experience there's always friendly folks (often with more skills) to roll, spar, or trade techniques with.

And I agree, if you can, go for the judo, too.  The local BJJ/MMA school was really excited when a TKD strip mall school put up a sign saying that they also taught judo.  They know how valuable judo is and really wanted to cross train and get the judo people down to their club.  Sadly, it was the usual TKD strip mall bs, they really are frauds as they don't have any qualified judo instructors, and they had no desire to do anything at all with the BJJ people.  Can't blame 'em, they'd just get creamed.

*edit* I just read your last post and wanted to add: Don't worry about "rough edges."  Any martial art training will help - even stuff that has nothing to do with Combatives will add to your skill set.  For instance I'm a karate guy and sometimes I get away with stuff that the grappler based artists have never seen.  Like when I front snap kicked the lead foot of a shooter and droped him - he wasn't expecting it as he'd probably never seen anything like it.  It's all good (some is just better).


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 4, 2009)

Most Army installations I've run across have some variety of a combatives program. Failing that I can ask any combatives types on the post if they know of any good training facilities that aren't over an hour's drive away from post. 

Thanks for the good advice offered here. I'll see what I can find out about the installation when I get to post...


----------

